# دورة تعليمية: كيف فحص دائرة التوزيع الكهربائية في المبني؟



## يا الغالي (21 أبريل 2013)

*هذه الدورة تعرض كيفية فحص نظام التوزيع الكهربائي في المباني لتجنب حرائق الناشئة من مصدر كهربائي وكما تعرض المخاطر الكهربائية التي يجهل الانسان المحيط بالكهرباء. *
*
لمن تعقد هذة الدورة؟**

جميع المسئولين عن ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية والموظفين والعمال فى المصانع ومواقع الانشاءات والهيئات الحكومية و الدفاع المدني. *


*



**

رابط تحميل الدورة *​


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------

